# Montenagro



## JFlowersLA (Oct 14, 2009)

So, I've never heard of this bloodline. A friend here in town said that they found a Boudreaux/ Montenagro APBT and asked me about it...but I can't find anything on Montenagro. 

Anyone?


----------

